# Canning Fish



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

I've had some home canned tuna in the past and it was delish, looked kind of gross in the jar though. I heard of canning mackerel and mullet too and I'd like to give it a try. Since I no longer fish I'd have to buy it though.

Anybody ever can any fish? Got any good tips/receipes?

Rick


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f54/canned-blackfin-tuna-=-bomb-24849/

I have had Fla Scout recipe and its damn good.

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f54/canned-mullet-35489/


----------

